

Wells Fargo employee emails entire company asking for fair pay - KeepTalking
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Wells-Fargo-employee-e-mails-pay-complaint-to-5812376.php

======
PhantomGremlin
Okay, let the criticism begin. But I would have fired him for emailing this to
"thousands of co-workers". I suspect that the mail system will shortly be
changed to prevent this from happening again.

It's beyond naive to suggest that WFC wave a magic wand and give $10,000
raises to each of 263,500 people. The following proverb comes to mind:

    
    
       If wishes were horses, beggars would ride
    

When my teenagers wish for money to fall out of the sky for their latest
object of desire, I tell them that I want a pony and a money tree. They've
never gotten me the pony, but they did make a little money tree for me one
year. So perhaps there's hope that WFC will meet this guy half way? :)

